# When do pigeons start to eat just seeds, and not baby pigeon formula?



## lil-baby-pigeon

When do pigeons start to eat just seeds, and not baby pigeon formula?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Lil baby pigeon, 

Well, your question has no definite answer....it depends on the pigeon! Some learn very quickly at around 3 -4 weeks of age. Others take much longer and it depends on few factors. Are they hand raised birds or wild/flock pigeons that have real parents, are they alone or do they have other birds to watch and learn from...are they healthy and robust or lagging behind in development. 

It really does depend and each bird is unique in it's learning curve. I would say generally by around 35-40 days old, most pigeons are well on their way to self feeding


----------



## lil-baby-pigeon

they are hand raised pigeons, they have oter birds to watch and learn from, they are healthy, but they do have adopitve pigeon parents, but the parents don't produce milk.

i was also wondering, where can i get them banded at?


----------



## lil-baby-pigeon

i guess a better question should be when should i start to feed them just seeds? also i don't have any places that sell bird seed especially for pigeon, so i've been feeding them just regular bird seed from the local fleet farm, is that ok to feed them?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi again, 

Well depending on the age of your baby(s), I would start introducing them to seeds at around 25 days old. You can get dove mix at most pet stores which is a good way to start them off learning. What you are buying is fine as well, just that the dove mixes contain many of the same seeds as pigeon mixes do. If you check your local yellow pages and look under farm supply stores and mills, you should be able to find one that carries an actual pigeon mix.

At around 25 days old, start introducing them to the seeds. Scatter them in front of them on the floor on top of an old blanket or sheet for easy cleanup. Start placing seed dishes that are deep in their cages/pens etc and allow them to start pecking at them and getting used to the looks, and feeling of them in their mouths. You can try to show them what to do by pecking at them with your fingers or a pen to stimulate the pecking instinct in them. 

Patience, routine and saniety are required here


----------



## pdpbison

Hi lil-baby-pigeon,



Some can self-feed by effective and inspired pecking, or gobbleing in a small deep Seed Bowl, at around two weeks or so ( Crow Baby did, Baby Daisy does...other have too, that I have had here) while some not till around four or five weeks...each one is different in their interest or inspirations or abilities.

Of course, their seeing other slightly older or grown up Birds pecking next to them, is the ideal way for them to acquire the interest and the knack.

As far as us feeding them whole small Seeds in their Baby formula...seems to me that around a week and a half or two weeks ought to be fine, but I would have the small whole Seeds as a minor constituant of their formula.

Long as their Crops empties and they poop well....should be fine.

I am not sure of at what point their natural diet would contain how-much graduating proportion of Seeds...but, fairly early anyway...

Certainly at two weeks they are normally on pretty much just Seeds and Water form their parents feeding them...maybe some small amout of Crop Milk still continues, I don't know...

Every now and then I have had a Baby who if I guide their Beak into a little deep Seed Bowl full of small whole Seeds...will in effect, 'feed' ina gobbleing way, and stuff themselves in just a few moments.

If they do even a very mild version of this, one may guide them to peck also.

Seeds on a folded Towell, are an aid for the young Bird to find pecking skills, and of course with you pecking with them with your crook'd index finger...since the resilience of the Towell lets them get the Seed a little more into their beak, to succeed in eating it, than a hard surface would...


Normally of course, a young Pigeon never sees Seeds untill it is flying well enough to begin to be introduced to grazing, by their parents.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor

*Banding*

Hi Lil Pigeon, as far as banding is concerned, you can do that yourself. Bands can be purchased at an economical price and are available in any color and with most any information you want, can be inprinted on the bands. They are available from pigeon supply places such as siegelpigeon,foys,jedds, or global. Here are some links:
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com 

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/ 

http://jedds.com 



I hope they will help you find what you want.


----------



## TAWhatley

But .. the seamless bands need to be put on in the first 5-7 days .. after that you gotta go with snap on or some other type.

Terry


----------

